
Covid vs. US Daily Average Cause of Death - js2
https://public.flourish.studio/visualisation/1712761/
======
ryansmccoy
Can you break down by age? Don't know if that data is available. 10-20,
20-30,30-40,50-60, etc.

Also, a breakdown by area/zipcode would be interesting as well.

would percentage of total deaths be a better way to describe the relationship?

------
phillipseamore
This would be much more interesting if there was actual daily data on other
causes of death.

~~~
js2
Daily data on the other causes of death isn't likely to fluctuate much day-to-
day except for influenza.

The total deaths for heart disease in 2017 was 648K (just going by the
graphic) which is higher than current estimates for COVID19 deaths in 2020
given current measures in place, so in that regard, the chart is misleading.

